# drank some expired pepto bismo



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

it tasted funny hopefully it still works the expiration date was 08/08  just thought id through that out there so someone could get a chuckle. Anyone else take expired medication before....


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

All the time, i think half my medicine cabinet has expired.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

ecotec83 said:


> All the time, i think half my medicine cabinet has expired.


mine too lol


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I've never taken expired medication before, but one time when I was drunk I ate an entire bag of expired string cheese sticks. They were like over a year old.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

thewall said:


> I've never taken expired medication before, but one time when I was drunk I ate an entire bag of expired string cheese sticks. They were like over a year old.


How does cheese expire? It's nothing but solidified, sour milk to begin with.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I once ate a furry mint I found in the sofa. does that count?

ok, more than once.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Expired meds are rarely harmful. They lose their potency is what happens. They don't become poisonous or anything like that.

Personally I am a stickler with dates. I always check dates.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> How does cheese expire? It's nothing but solidified, sour milk to begin with.


I dunno, but there was an expiration date on the bag.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

With cheese you scrape of any fuzzy parts and it's good.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

WineKitty said:


> Expired meds are rarely harmful. They lose their potency is what happens. They don't become poisonous or anything like that.
> 
> Personally I am a stickler with dates. I always check dates.


 pills i knew but does this include liquids?


Amocholes said:


> With cheese you scrape of any fuzzy parts and it's good.


 mmm fuzzy cheese.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Last year I ate some Chicken Bites and then found that they were over a month out of date. I thought they were a bit gamey. :sus


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> With cheese you scrape of any fuzzy parts and it's good.


There were no fuzzy parts. :stu


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Amocholes said:


> How does cheese expire? It's nothing but solidified, sour milk to begin with.


lol. it's true, parmesan cheese is aged at least 9 months. Anything under that is probably poison! yeah, j.k


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

When I had a cold I drank some NeoCitran that was from 08/08 too actually. It tasted fine, and it still worked!


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

If an alien comes out of your chest and starts dancing on the table, then I would worry.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

leonardess said:


> I once ate a furry mint I found in the sofa. does that count?
> 
> * ok, more than once.*


:lol blew some snot out of my nose laughin at that



thewall said:


> There were no fuzzy parts. :stu





thewall said:


> I've never taken expired medication before, but one time when *I was drunk* I ate an entire bag of expired string cheese sticks. They were like over a year old.


You sure there were no fuzzy parts? :b


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

mind_games said:


> You sure there were no fuzzy parts? :b


haha, well I don't _remember_ any.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Keith said:


> it tasted funny hopefully it still works the expiration date was 08/08  just thought id through that out there so someone could get a chuckle. Anyone else take expired medication before....


It's been eight and a half hours. How's your diarrhea?


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

I was really, really waiting for this thread to be by that really paranoid guy who thought doritos might kill him, lol.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I have also had some reeeeeeelly old whiskey, for medicinal purposes of course. It still worked very well.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I've taken out-of-date pills loads of times. Most of them don't really go bad except for antibiotics and ones with certain fillers in, they just don't work as well.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

shyvr6 said:


> If an alien comes out of your chest and starts dancing on the table, then I would worry.


no alien i made it through lol!


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

leonardess said:


> I have also had some reeeeeeelly old whiskey, for medicinal purposes of course. It still worked very well.


I drank some expired baileys irish cream before it tasted terrible apparently it can go bad


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> It's been eight and a half hours. How's your diarrhea?


I took it for upset stomach suprisingly it worked i was able to eat some dinner


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, I hoped to get a chuckle out of my question. Diarrhea is such a topic of wonderful conversation. I am glad that was not the problem, though. 

It still worked for upset stomach? Bismuth :con.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> Well, I hoped to get a chuckle out of my question. Diarrhea is such a topic of wonderful conversation. I am glad that was not the problem, though.
> 
> It still worked for upset stomach? Bismuth :con.


I did get a chuckle out of your question what a thing to ask someone lol Yeah it worked for my upset stomach i know that its used mostly for diarrhea maybe it was just the passage of time that helped it....


----------

